# using DOA's



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

i've got the original doa but not for sure when and how to use it.Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I'm also wondering is there any reds,flatties or speckled trout near the 331 bridge?
Thanks.:thumbup:

2100 sea chaser


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

DOAs ... SLOW retrieve, the SLOWER! otherwise under a popping cork and pop it hard enough for the DOA to "lift" every 10 seconds or so.

Jim


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

very correct lol


jim t said:


> DOAs ... SLOW retrieve, the SLOWER! otherwise under a popping cork and pop it hard enough for the DOA to "lift" every 10 seconds or so.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

There's also a good video on youtube about how to re-rig them where the tail faces forward. This way you can cast them under docks and they look more realistic during retrieve as they'll be swimming away from fish like they would in real life.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

smooth seas said:


> i've got the original doa but not for sure when and how to use it.Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I'm also wondering is there any reds,flatties or speckled trout near the 331 bridge?
> Thanks.:thumbup:
> 
> 2100 sea chaser


Did anyone mention SSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont think it got covered but just in case, work it slowwwwwwwlllllyyyyy


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Don't listen to these guys....*

They are telling you to fish DOAs WAAAYYYY TOOOOO FAAASSTTT!!!

You need to fish the slow. Period.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just to explain, shrimp creep forward through the water swimming with their little legs. It truly is a slow crawl. They SHOOT backwards by flipping their tail.

So a natural look is a steady SLOW retrieve over the grass flats, sand edges and around docks.

If the water is dirty a popping cork helps getting the fish's attention.

Jim


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Unless the bite is hot, I like to cast it and let it settle and wait a couple minutes before beginning a very slow (half a turn each time) twitch and reel so it just hops off the bottom. This is for daylight and in pretty shallow waters... I never really tried them much in deep water. For night work around pilings and lighting, I do as the above posters...

Brent


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

is it best to use them during the daylight hours? And also when fishing around the lighted docks don't you want to be about 30 yards away from the dock, sit there to let things calm down and then start casting up towards the lights.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

IMHO, The DOA lineup is equally suited to be part of the overall tackle arsenal both day and night.

I do hold off the lighted area and try to cast to the edge of the dock and this allows my bait to make presentation across the whole lighted area... Where snook were common (east coast) I continued my retrieve a good ways thru darkness as the snook ambushed from the dark to the light but they seem to bust me for my line and swivel in light but would often hammer the lure if it got in their face in the dark water.

Brent


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Slow is good but I will add that in the spring, when the big pink hoppers are running through the local bays, a somewhat faster retrieve with occasional speed bursts will do a number on big trout. Copper Crush/Glow is my go to color.


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

For me, they work best during the daylight hours and the clear ones work for me. Also the white ones with redheads. I prefer GULP new penny 3" shrimp though.


----------

